# Power Builder Tutorial



## Nephelion (22. Februar 2005)

Hallo alle  zusammen,

kennt jemand einen Link oder ähnliches, wo ich eine Art Selbstlerntutorial für PowerBuilder und dazu gehörige Programmierung finde?
Ich habe hier zwar einiges an Literatur, da mangelt es leider an anschaulichen Beispielen.

Thanks for help!
Diana


----------



## Thurstan (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen, suche ebenfalls Tutorials oder Links zu deutscher Literatur...


----------

